# Peripheriezugriffsfehler -OB (OB122)



## Elektrluchs (9 Juli 2008)

Guten morgen zusammen,

ich habe ein "kleineres" Problem mit einer SPS.
Die SPS dient zwar "nur" Ausbildungszwecken - der Fehlert ist aber trotzdem lästig.

Erstmal vorweg - die SPS hat bis gestern einwandfrei funktioniert.

315-2DP V2.0.12
Step 7 V5.4+SP3+HF1
Siemens PG

Wir haben gestern eine neue HW-Konfig angelegt mit dem Gedanken bei zukünftigen Azubi-Projekten nicht immer auch diesen Schritt machen zu müssen sondern das HW-Projekt zu laden und dann zu programmieren.
Beim Übersetzen und übertragen des Projekts zu Versuchszwecken brachte die CPU aber schon einen Systemfehler ohne in Stop-stellung zu gehen.
Bei der Diagnose wurden dann folgender Fehler ausgeworfen:

Peripherie-Zugriffsfehler, lesend
P-Bereich, Wortzugriff, Zugriffsadresse 710
Angefordert OB: Peripheriezugriffsfehler -OB (OB122)
Prioritätsklasse 1
externer Fehler, kommendes Ereignis

Je nach Programm, das wir übertragen wollten, haben sich die rot geschrieben Meldungen unterschieden.

Wir haben dann ein anderes, funktionsfähiges, Programm inkl. HW-Konfig geladen, übersetzt und übertragen --> (vorerst) ohne Fehler.
Das Programm lief auch.
Die HW-Konfig --> Systemfehler
anderes, bis dahin funktionsfähiges, Programm --> Systemfehler, schreiben - andere Zugriffsadresse, gehendes Ereigniss

Wir haben aber in KEINEM Programm einen OB122 verwendet.
Im Internet, und auch hier im Forum, habe ich herausgefunden das dieser OB122 wohl für die Abarbeitung von Fehlermeldungen zuständig ist (in Verbindung mit anderen OB's).

Unter ->Eigenschaften (der CPU) -> Alarme scheint dieser OB122 aber gar nicht auf.

Wir haben dann an der CPU ein Ürlöschen durchgeführt, das PG neu gestartet. Gleiches Ergebnis.
Mittlerweile ist es egal welche, bis gestern funktionsfähigen, Programme wir laden - die CPU quittiert das immer mit einem Systemfehler, nur die Zugriffsadressen ändern sich und ob es ein lesender oder schreibender Fehler ist ändert sich auch immer.

Also, wie geschrieben. Dieser Fehler tritt schon auf wenn wir NUR die HW-Konfig in die CPU laden.

Ich muss gestehen, ich muss heut mal mit unserer MSR-Abteilung reden ob wir noch so eine CPU im Haus haben. Werde dann mal die CPU tauschen und schauen was passiert.
Solange hoffe ich auf die geballte Kraft und das Wissen von Euch.

Danke schonmal und wenn ich was vergessen habe zu erwähnen, seid bitte Nachsichtig ;-)
Ich bin "noch" kein SPS-Bits und Bytes-Verdreher.

In diesem Sinne.
Grüße
Euer Elektrluchs


----------



## vierlagig (9 Juli 2008)

morgähn ...

führe das urlöschen mal ohne gesteckter mmc aus
formatiere die mmc
und lade ein leeres programm - also einen OB1 ohne was

was passiert?


----------



## Elektrluchs (9 Juli 2008)

Hallo und danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Urlöschen ohne mmc --> durchgeführt
MMC formatieren??? --> Bist du dir sicher das die MMC wirklich zu formatieren war?
Im PG wurde die Karte nämlich nicht vom Betriebssystem erkannt.
Bin dann mit einem USB-Cardreader dran (du hast ja geschrieben formatieren).
Dafür wird die Karte jetzt von der CPU nichtmehr erkannt :-(
War wohl ein Satz mit x - war wohl nix.
Der Manager sagt mir jetzt auch das die Karte defekt ist.
Auf der MMC steht 2MB drauf, das Betriebssystem hat mir die Karte aber auf 15,3MB formatiert.

Und nun??

Gruß
Elektrluchs


----------



## vierlagig (9 Juli 2008)

öhm ... mit mmc formatieren meinte ich, ein *geeignetes* lesegerät äquivalänt die cpu benutzen und die mmc freiräumen ... das war jetz nich mein fehler *schwör*


----------



## volker (9 Juli 2008)

dumm gelaufen.
die karte ist tot. du kannst die bei siemens reparieren lassen.
die mmc's haben ein spezielles format.

auf meiner hp gibts ein tool mit dem du ein image zurück auf die karte spielen kannst. images liegen dort auch.

normalerweise. aus irgendeinem grund, sind die aber zur zeit nicht da 
habs wahrscheinlich ausversehen gelöscht. 
ich werde das heute nachmittag neu auf den server legen
der pfad dorthin http://lischis-home.dyndns.org/files/SPS/Tools/MMC-Tool/dirindex.php


----------



## JensCS (9 Juli 2008)

Jetzt kannst du die MMC wegschmeißen.:sad:

Siemens formatiert die karte speziell. Deshalb kostet sie auch nicht 2€ wie eine normale MMC in der Größe.

Der Tip ging mal kräftig in die Hose.
Aber das ist schon vielen passiert.:sw18:


----------



## vierlagig (9 Juli 2008)

JensCS schrieb:


> Der Tip ging mal kräftig in die Hose.



nicht der tipp, sondern die durchführung! ...den schuh zieh ich mir nicht an!


----------



## Elektrluchs (9 Juli 2008)

*Ist mein Schuh ;-)*

War wohl ein Missverständnis ;-)
Den Schuh zieh ich mir an.
Aber wir haben ja zum Glück noch eine MMC auf Lager.
Für Firmwareupdates benötigen wir sowieso eine 4 MB-Karte --> ein Grund mehr bei Siemens eine 8 MB zu bestellen *g*
@volker
Danke für deinen Tipp.
Werd mir dann mal das Tool und evtl auch ein Image ziehen.
Gibt es da noch irgendwas "unvorhergesehenes" zu beachten??

Aber wieder zurück.
Reicht es wenn ich im Manager die Karte "lösche"?
Zumindest haben wir schon gesehen das auf dieser Karte einige OB's und FC's drauf sind.
Unter anderem auch dieser OB122.
Wenn ich diese Bausteine lösche, werden die dann wieder neu angelegt wenn ich die Karte in die CPU stecke?
Kann/Soll ich diese Bausteine vorher auf die Festplatte sichern?

Jetzt schauen wir erstmal was die CPU mit der neuen MMC macht.

Danke nochmal an alle die sich hier beteiligen.

Gruß
Elektrluchs

P.S.: Mit der neuen "leeren" Karte zeigt die SPS keinen Systemfehler mehr an.
OK. Danke für die Hilfe.
@volker
Deine HP ist wohl zur Zeit nicht erreichbar
Werd mal bei Gelegenheit vorbeischauen und Tool und Image runterziehen.


----------



## Waelder (9 Juli 2008)

*Bravo*

das war ein volltreffer :sw14:<< der grüne ist die MMC

da hatten wir doch schon mal unter 

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=11548

Bei beitrag 4 da wär ne nicht so kostenintensive Lösung 

ausser F-Cpus

Gruss der wälder

PS : gibts auch user des monats... ich hät ein vorschlag


----------



## vierlagig (9 Juli 2008)

Elektrluchs schrieb:


> Wenn ich diese Bausteine lösche, werden die dann wieder neu angelegt wenn ich die Karte in die CPU stecke?



nein, es handelt sich dabei um das anwenderprogramm und wird vom programmierer erstellt, nicht von der CPU

der OB wird auch je nach bedarf entweder ausprogrammiert oder leer auf der karte vom programmierer abgelegt oder eben nicht



Elektrluchs schrieb:


> Kann/Soll ich diese Bausteine vorher auf die Festplatte sichern?



sichern tut nicht weh und kann grundsätzlich erstmal nicht falsch sein


----------



## Elektrluchs (9 Juli 2008)

*Ich war zu langsam mit dem editieren*

Also.
auf der neuen Karte sind, im Gegensatz zur alten "kaputten" (die jetzt eine normale MMC ist *g*), keine OB's und FC's drauf.
Wir haben jetzt mal ein leeres Programm (OB1) übertragen und die CPU hat es geschluckt.
Kein Systemfehler mehr.
Danke nochmal an alle die geholfen haben.

Gruß
Elektrluchs


----------



## SPSKILLER (9 Juli 2008)

Moin,

ich denke, dass du die Karte nicht formatieren musst.

Um dein Vorlageprojekt lauffähig auf die S7 zu bekommen solltest du

1. HW anlegen, speichern & übersetzen
2. Alle Programmbausteine, die im Vorlageprojekt sein sollen im Bausteinordner ablegen
3. Auf den Bausteinordner im Simatic Manager gehen (Bausteine sind im rechten Fenster sichtbar)
4. Menü: Zielsystem/Anwenderprogramm laden auf Memory Card auswählen.

Damit ist dein Eprom mit dem Vorlageprojekt beschrieben. Allles andere ist weg.
Den Zustand kannst du dann immer wieder leicht herstellen (urlöschen)

Funktioniert so bei den 400er Steuerungen...
Sollte bei 300ern genauso gehen.

MfG Micha


----------



## SPSKILLER (9 Juli 2008)

ich war auch zu langsam...


----------



## Ralle (9 Juli 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> morgähn ...
> 
> führe das urlöschen mal ohne gesteckter mmc aus
> formatiere die mmc
> ...



Aua, als ich den Beitrag 2 (das ist 4L seine erste Antwort http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=143449&postcount=2) las schwante mir schon Böses . Wirklich dumm gelaufen, aber ich glaube, man kann die Karte auch von Siemens wiederherstellen lassen, falls das mit dem Programm von Volkers Homepage nicht klappt. 

PS: Ich hab auch ne defekte Karte, aber ne kleine. Die hat wohl schon das Stecken in einen Laptop mit Lesegerät nicht überstanden. Seitdem bin ich da auch vorsichtig.


----------



## volker (9 Juli 2008)

so der link zum mmc-tool sollte jetzt wieder funktionieren.
viel glück

grudsätzliches zu den ob's:
tritt irgendein fehlerereignis auf wird versucht den entsprechenden ob aufzurufen. ist dieser ob nicht vorhanden, geht die cpu in stop.
will man das verhindern, so kann man diesen ob erzeugen und in die cpu spielen. lässt man den ob leer passiert also gar nichts. der fehler wird quasi ignoriert. will man gezielt auf den fehler reagieren programmiert man halt diesen ob entsprechend.

hier mal ein beispiel für den ob85 (obnl_flt)

```
// fängt stop ab wenn der roboter e2 nicht da ist.
// bei anderem peripheriefehler wird die cpu gestoppt
      L     LW    10
      T     DB157.DBW   40
      L     0
      <>I   
      S     DB157.DBX    6.1            //stm 58
      L     LW    10
      L     44                          //roboter e2
      ==I   
      S     DB157.DBX    6.2            //stm 59
      SPB   ok
      CALL  SFC   46
ok:   NOP   0
```


----------



## Elektrluchs (9 Juli 2008)

Hab mir jetzt das Tool von Volker runtergezogen --

Haut mir doch unser MSR-Fuzzi mit der MMC-Karte ab *grummel*

Ok, dann soll er sich drum kümmern *g*.

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe brauche ich nur, um einen Fehler abzufangen - je nach Fehler, einen passenden OB generieren und auf die CPU schieben?
Auch wenn der Baustein leer ist fängt er mir den Fehler ab und die CPU läuft weiter?
Wenn ich den Baustein dann noch programmiere kann ich den Fehler auswerten und anzeigen lassen?

Schön langsam fängt die Sache an Spaß zu machen ;-)

Danke mal wieder an alle.

Gruß
Elektrluchs

Edit: Werd mich jetzt mal tiefer in die Materie einlesen


----------



## volker (9 Juli 2008)

genauso ist es


----------

